# Great afternoon



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry, but accidentally put the info in Q&A section.

I just lucked up and found them fishing a farm pound. Water was murkier than I have ever seen. They were all around the boat and further off the bank than I expected. 

Fishing on bottom with crickets. 










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Some Hawgs. Nice job.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Ol copperhead


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

It was a relaxing afternoon. No clue why I don't do it more. May go again tomorrow, still have crickets left.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Big ol' hump-nosed bluegills! I bet that was fun - except for the part about chasing the crickets all over the boat.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice!! Farm ponds are fun but cheating lol!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

How is the best way to freeze whole bluegill? Will they freeze good if I go ahead and scale, remove the head and guts?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Nice!! Farm ponds are fun but cheating lol!


Yeah, I know.

I need to get me a bigger job boat for the river. This one isn't wide enough. 

I want to get a wider one with a trailer. Been thinking about going over to Pensacola to look at the Lowes brand.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> How is the best way to freeze whole bluegill? Will they freeze good if I go ahead and scale, remove the head and guts?


Food saver. Only way to freeze anything. They come out as fresh as they go in. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> Food saver. Only way to freeze anything. They come out as fresh as they go in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I'm just a poor man and can't afford one. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I'm just a poor man and can't afford one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Spent it all on concrete. We got one as a wedding gift. Use it a good bit. Buy family packs of chicken and pork chops. Seal them individually. After blanching peas we put them up the same way. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Studs. I’m Going tommorow a friend wants me to cast net them out he has way too many. Some over a lb


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

This is what I have right now, still on the water. Will be cleaning fish tonight.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wanted to try other spots but I have to cleans these.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Got a few words for you...cheese grits and baked beans!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice blue gills brother....yepper, cricket fishing is relaxin'!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Outside9 said:


> How is the best way to freeze whole bluegill? Will they freeze good if I go ahead and scale, remove the head and guts?


Yes....put in a zip lock bag or milk jug, fill with water and freeze.....keep for a good while.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

This^^


----------

